
Ask HN: How many ads have you intentionally clicked up until today? - gkya
So a little conversation here on HN about ads that I had brought this question to me: I don&#x27;t think I have clicked an ad more than a handful of times, intentionally and purposefully, since I first used a computer (I got my first computer when I was 11 and I&#x27;m almost 24).  And I never made a purchase mediated directly (or indirectly but I&#x27;m not sure) by an online ad.<p>What I wonder then is that how frequently has the HN people made use of online ads as potential customers: how many times, if any, have you intentionally clicked an online ad; and how many times, if ever, has an online ad directly influenced a purchase you&#x27;ve made (i.e. you clicked an ad and made a purchase through the page it landed you to)?
======
makecheck
Zero. Though I do follow sponsored sign-ups, e.g. hearing about something on a
podcast and going to “company.com/podcastname” or otherwise trying stuff out
in a directly-mapped way.

The reason is simple: I have never seen a “typical” web ad that didn’t annoy
the hell out of me, and the last thing I do is try to reward annoyances.

------
notjtrig
In 2004 I clicked a banner ad for eBay and bought something. I think that was
it.

